# Need AMF RoadMaster Jr Bottom Bracket Bearings + Rear Reflector



## Old Man Wolf (May 1, 2014)

Hey Guys! My old wanted thread for this has vanished - so...

 If anybody has them...
 ... I'd like to buy a set of Bottom Bracket Bearings
 AND a Rear Fender Reflector for an AMF RoadMaster Jr ???!!!












This was my first bike and it still sits in a corner of the livingroom for me to look at and smile...
... so I'd still like to fix it's couple small problems!!!
Here's a "fun pic" we took of me & the bike a couple years ago on Birthday...





Please email me directly at OldToyTrains@aol.com with photos of your parts and price needed???


*** P.S. Sorry Guys - I don't see a Serial Number ANYWHERE on this bike!
Not on the Head Tube, Seat Post Frame Tube, Bottom Bracket OR the Rear Drop-outs!!!

Thanks & Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Oct 27, 2014)

Been awhile since I've been on the site as I've spent the best part of the summer trying to
 get my diabetes under control...
 ... so it's time to refresh a few of our old posts rather than retype new ones!!!

Still hoping to find these parts!!!

 Talk Soon!
 Blessings!
 Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Dec 5, 2014)

*Christmas Season Bump!!!*

Christmas Season Bump!!!

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## morton (Dec 6, 2014)

*I always replace....*

.....bad caged bearing assemblies with loose bearings.  You usually need to add 1 or sometimes 2 individual bearings more that the cage held, but  easy, cheap, and I usually get a smoother ride.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Dec 6, 2014)

morton said:


> .....bad caged bearing assemblies with loose bearings.  You usually need to add 1 or sometimes 2 individual bearings more that the cage held, but  easy, cheap, and I usually get a smoother ride.




Thank You Morton!
I'll take it apart after the holidays to verify what's going on...
... but at the very least this one is letting the crank flop around like there's no bearings on one side whatsoever.

Thanks Again!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 6, 2014)

These bikes used a sealed bearing that had a center hole large enough to slide the crank through
and then you pushed in 2 half piece plastic bushings (they were green I think) and then replaced the pin.
   The bearing rarely went bad. I'll bet lots of guys have these in their bike parts stashes but don't know what they were for.
   They looked like these Flanged bushings but split like in the 2nd picture.............


----------

